# Point me in the right direction!



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, i just back from a automotive swap meet, and since my dad was down in Florida, i decied to bring my Late Model out to try and sell it. Well, iam nt gonna sell it anymore cuz i sparked some interest in my area!

After talking to about 30 people about my car and how they can start racing, and tellin them about the local track (Maryville), they are very interested in RC Dirt Oval! Ive got asked by some people if iam a dealer. Sadly i said no! Then i told them about this site and others!

Since i got asked that question a few times, it led me to trying to become one, or stock parts. I want to start buying parts and some Electric Rustlers and bring them to showcase them at swap meets and other public events. Iam nt gonna become a dealer, since iam 17, but ive been then thinking buying parts and mark em up 50cents-$1 over regular price.

I want to stock bodies, motors, motor parts, wheels, and converted Eletric Rustlers, and some Traxxas parts. Iam nt gonna make alot of money, i just want to get So. IL into RC Dirt Oval racing scene! 

So how do i do this??? Is this possiable, or is it a waste of time? What are some advice about running a "swap meet" business???

ANY business info would be AWESOME! PLZ comment and make suggestions on making this happen!

P.S. Iam gonna be mostly ordering the parts from Tower Hobbies! ANd the next swap meet is in March, so ill need to start ordering!

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

blake,If you are familiar with tower, and have a computer, I am sure that you know about the internet only deals tower offers. Example is right now if you buy 199.99 or more you get 25.00 off the total order, so that's 200.00 worth of stuff for 175.00. If you are a member of there supersaver club you also get free shipping on orders over 150.00. Also make sure to look through the scratch and dent. Alot of the time you can get new stuff that has only some box damage for a good discount.also check out the daily sale items at tower, and the clearance section. You couple some of these deals with free shipping and knock 25.00 off on top of it, and you have got WELL below sticker price!!!i hook my freinds up through there and make 'group' orders and save us all some money in the long run. Also if you have an e-bay account look for people hurting for $$$. These guys are easy to spot. Go to the LAST listings(7-10 days left) and scroll through and you can find some good deals on stuff because people are strapped for cash and need moneyu NOW!!Example I got my sons brushless system for 90.00 shipped and it had never even been installed in a car or any thing because the guy was strapped for cash. The same system sells for 169.00 new so I could have easily made some cash and re-sold it for 130.00 and wouldnt have had to wait long to do it, so you see what I'm saying. Look for the guys on e-bay selling buy it now or best offer.Scope out the swap and sell section on here, alot of the time guys on here will get off some stuff just so it wwont clutter up their race box for dirt cheap. And usually It's some thing that some one in need of it would give good money for. Good example is right now I am sell ing 4 stock motors for 30.00 shipped. Thats what 1 motor would cost new, but since all my son and My stuff is brushless now we dont need them so i will sell them off to someone who does and put the money into our tire fund for this dirt season. Hope that helps.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well, just a tidbit of advice. Buying inventory out-of-state and then marking the item up for sale (profit) in-state requires that you:

1. Collect/charge your local Sales Tax and report it. Failure to do so would probably put you in the poor house. If you don't collect sales tax, you'd have to pay 'use tax', which in most states equates to the same amount.

2. Pay self-employment tax at the end of the year. For me, that equates to roughly $2k/yr (ONLY the self-employment tax). It's called 'other income' on those tax forms. Your state is perhaps different and may not require this, but parts of that is supposedly federal.

Also, I doubt Tower Hobbies would appreciate that, as that division of Great Plains is to sell to the consumer, not the distributor. The above two points would indicate that you, as the individual, agree that the Federal Government and your local State Government have the authority to collect those taxes, which is entirely your decision.

Secondly, a hobby of this nature (R/C) is usually something that requires out-of-pocket expenses. A hobby that is paid for or funded by profits is usually considered work, which really negates the whole idea of a hobby  If you really want to support the hobby, then let those customers you think are yours go to a real hobby shop to buy their parts. The support will be better, the products will be backed by the manufacturer, and the customer will pay less. Most manufacturer warranties are, expressly or non-expressly, implied on the fact that the item is sold through a legitimate distributor/wholesaler (which you would be neither).
Hope that provides some insight...if it shoots the bubble, that's just the way it is. I've never bought a part for more than the median price of the item, so if I saw you at a 'swap meet' selling R/C parts for more than what they normally sell for in the store, why would I buy them from you?


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

RC isnt a profitable business. Unless your a major distributor. Ive seen lots of hobbyshops and tracks go under. Im planning on starting a new track in my area. I need to do it as cheap as possible. Theres some interest in my area, but its not a big city. And everyone has short pockets, these days.


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

Blake, thats cool that you want to get more people into dirt oval, the D/O scene in S.Illinois is pretty freaking big already, but not big enough for more competition. I assume that you are talking about K-10 in Maryville, when you say the local track, well think about this, Ken at K-10 barely makes enough $ to keep that track in operation as it is, most of the money he makes(if any) is from parts in the hobby shop, not the track. He also has competition from other tracks like Allen's and Big Bill's in Springfield, nothing against those tracks, they are great, but K-10 is my home track, and I don't want to see it go under. So, I think that you should continue to get people interested in our hobby, but send them to the local tracks to buy their cars and parts so that we all will continue to have a place to race our beloved toys.

Chad


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

hrnts69 said:


> Well, i just back from a automotive swap meet, and since my dad was down in Florida, i decied to bring my Late Model out to try and sell it. Well, iam nt gonna sell it anymore cuz i sparked some interest in my area!
> 
> After talking to about 30 people about my car and how they can start racing, and tellin them about the local track (Maryville), they are very interested in RC Dirt Oval! Ive got asked by some people if iam a dealer. Sadly i said no! Then i told them about this site and others!
> 
> ...


One of the best way to promote the hobby is doing demo's at NON RC events like the car show you were at.
An organized event that allows people to drive the cars is also a great way to generate enthusiasm and interest in the hobby.
I put together a fleet of vehicles that I rent at my track. I also do events at other events. We built a track at the local fair and rented the vehicles for $5.00 a race. With our timing system in place, we ran 3 min races. Geared our XXXT's down and lowered the endpoint on the throttle. We rented over 400 trucks in about 15 hrs of running. 

There are may ways to promote the hobby and get involved in it. You need to be willing to make an investment of you time and money to make it sucessful. Check with local and state laws to make sure you are doing it legally.

It is definitely not as easy as buying from an online shop and selling for a $1. more.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes K-10 is my home track. As for doing demos, that sounds Awesome, but dont have that many cars! BUT i came up with a idea to do this year!
Since iam gonna have 3 cars built for K-10, iam gonna take them to local cars shows and public activites and show them off. Ill also have a broshure and other advertsining products to help out Maryville!

And, since iam in S.IL (south of I-64), iam gonna open a "practice" track at my house this year! Practice will be Sunday, and ALL types of 1/10th cars can race Dirt Oval and hopefully they will convert there cars over and race at K-10. The sad thing is that in S.IL (south of I-64) its all off-road! There is NO Dirt Oval, or Carpet tracks, its All Electric and Gas off-road, and iam wanting to change that!


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

Blake, that sounds like a good idea, hopefully you can convert some people to run dirt oval. If you can get a track together in your yard that would be awesome. I'll see ya at K-10 in April, what are you planning on running there?

Chad


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Chad, the track at my house will be a "Bull Ring" track since iam doin it behind the shop. And there wont be any timing system since i dont have the money. 
As far as K-10, iam working on my Traxxas Rustler Dirt Oval Conversion that iam building on right now, ill be selling the G-10 version for around $45 and the Carbon Fiber version for around $85. Then iam building a B3 for Dirt Oval Late Model, and also a BK2 that will be ran as a EDM. 
Do you race at Hensleys since your so close???
I was there on the 27th for some Road Racing, and iam thinkin about going this Saturday for some Oval Racing! And i would LOVE if i could rent a car to race!!!

Blake


----------



## chadlow21 (Nov 4, 2007)

cool, I'll be racing a custom works electric sprint, I also have a nitro edm, a nitro 4wd latemodel, and a brushless terminator latemodel. Yes, I race at Hensley's every sat night, I run a KSG Gen2 in the 17.5 class. I don't think anyone is going to rent out a pancar, but maybe one of the losi slider guys will let you, thats the biggest class on saturdays right now. You should still come and check out the oval this sat and meet some of the guys. Alot of us that race at Hensley's also race at K-10 in the summer.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think ill stop by Sat. after work!!!


----------

